# Warnert Racing/Can-AM DS 450 Racers McGill and Bithell Podium at Mountain Ridge GNCC



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

Valcourt, Québec, September 27, 2011  Warnert Racing / Can-Am DS 450 ATV Pro racers Adam McGill and Chris Bithell finished second and third in the Pro class this past weekend at the Mountain Ridge GNCC in Somerset, Pa. In the Can-Am GNCC morning session, UXC Racing / Can-Am X-Team racer Michael Swift won the morning overall and the highly competitive 4×4 Open class aboard his Can-Am Outlander 800R X xc.

McGill was close to earning his third win of the year, but he had a minor miscue on the final lap and had to settle for second in the Pro class. He gained some valuable ground on the Pro class points leader and thats always good. To have both McGill and Bithell on the podium together, again, was great for team Warnert Racing / Can-Am, said Jimmie ODell, Race Manager, Can-Am. We continue to excel in the morning session, winning four classes and earning 10 of the top 20 morning finishing positions, highlighted by Michael Swift, who won both the a.m. overall and the 4×4 Open class.

McGill, who led for much of the race, regained the lead on final lap as he passed another two miles before the finish line. However, in a slippery rock section, McGill said his handguard caught on a tree and swung him sideways. By the time he recovered, he had lost the lead. He finished less than two seconds behind the winner. McGill, with his second-place overall finish, now trails the Pro class points leader by 27 points with three rounds remaining in 2011. Bithell, who earned his second straight afternoon podium, ran inside the top five all day, but worked his way into third place on the final lap. He is currently in third place in the Pro class points race, 14 points behind McGill.

In the first lap, there were about five of us that were really close and seemed like they were just kind of playing around so I went out there and took control and set the pace, said McGill. I was able to make up some valuable points, but I really want to win so I am...


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

